# Forlorn - FPS Survival Horror Game - Main Menu Theme (Video)



## Dracarys (Mar 29, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm currently working on a FPS survival horror game using Cry3 Engine. The main menu is still beta, and the game won't be released until 2014. I don't need to tell you to hit HD.

Feedback is welcome, thanks!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWcoJE2PCG


----------



## Hanu_H (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Forlorn - Main Menu Theme*

Sounds good! I think that the cellos starting at 0:35 could use some work though. It feels that some of the notes are too short and the attack is a bit too harsh. I think you are using LASS, I would change some of the longer notes in to a staccato and lower the velocity of spiccato's just a bit. Or maybe even use staccatos for the whole line and also some sustain notes for the longes ones.

Atmosphere is right, working really well with the picture. Good job!

-Hannes


----------



## Lex (Mar 29, 2013)

*Re: Forlorn - Main Menu Theme*

Sounds great, and it works great.
I really like the cellos just the way they are, very Elfman-esque without ripping him off.

Looking forward to hear the whole score.

alex


----------



## Dracarys (Mar 29, 2013)

Hanu,

The spiccato's were intentional this time around, since it is a video game I wasn't shooting for too much realism or versatility, I completely understand what you're saying from a film standpoint. 

Lex, 

I'm glad you enjoyed it, the score won't be for a while but I will update this thread in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## Wibben (Mar 31, 2013)

This sounds fantastic to me! I really enjoy music where you break up a fairly subtle mood with big punchy drums.. Would be great to see more from your music together with the game, to get some more context for the mood  
Cheers!


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to the games progression so I begin writing underscores and the theme.


----------



## boogyman (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds great! Can't wait to hear the rest.


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## danielcartisano (Apr 6, 2013)

Loved this!! Awesome work.

Definitely has a creepy vibe to it. Well done man!


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Martin K (Apr 8, 2013)

Hey Anthony!

I really like it! It got some nice storytelling aspects to it with the big opening, then the creepy part with piano and lovely strings towards the end. Make me wanna know more about the story.

Great work! Can't wait for the rest 

best,
Martin


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks Martin, appreciate the kind words, I can't wait for the games progress.


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 24, 2013)

More feed, please.


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 24, 2013)

This is really awesome!! I love the crispness of the sound, something I'm having a hard time getting myself. 

What percussions are those at 0:37? 

Lovely piano at 1:03, quite a contrast to the menacing drive of the previous sections. I'm guessing this is part of the story?

Amazing work , my friend!


----------



## ryanstrong (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah sounds awesome. Love the solo violin? towards the end. What library is that?


----------



## Dracarys (Apr 25, 2013)

Walid,

Thanks for the kind words, the percussion is stormdrum and some hip hop/dance one shots layered together. 

rystro,

The solo violin is mainly EWQL Gypsy layered withs ome slight vsl.

Thanks!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Jul 7, 2013)

Yeah I like it, I agree with some of the other comments about liking the crispness. Sounds great!


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 7, 2013)

Sounds really good. Really great work with a romantic flavour in the dynamics ( this jumps from ff to pp are beethoven greatest ones :D )

Now i want to talk from the connection beetween the image and the music a little ( it´s just my opinion, don´t be serious about it ). But i think the slow camera travelling will benefit from a theme like the piano part at the middle. Beacouse the connection between music and image is bigger. And left the action for the game part where is needed. Don´t waste bullets so soon 

It´s just a little opinion. 

Anyway really good work 

Best regards,
David


----------



## Dracarys (Aug 5, 2013)

Sam: Glad to hear you enjoyed the mixing, it's my least favorite part of the composing process and takes up most of my time!

Penthagram: I agree about the connection, this is just alpha so there is lots of footage to come.

Thank you!


----------



## j_kranz (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool stuff, nice work!


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 6, 2013)

The sad cello at the end was very effective, with the rain and thunder sounds and the pulsing bass


----------



## Dracarys (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks J, btw absolutely amazing job on Ratchet & Clank.

Zach I'm happy you like the Violin!


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 13, 2013)

More criticism the better!


----------

